
Show HN: Trillo – Assemble UIs in the Cloud - re1man
https://www.trillo.io/WebSite
======
anil789
Related blog on requirements and tips:

[https://medium.com/@anil789/platforms-for-building-
enterpris...](https://medium.com/@anil789/platforms-for-building-enterprise-
class-uis-on-cloud-4e51a631d56b)

------
saajain
UI is the entry point for a user and every user is different ... hence a
flexible metadata model for UI composition is key and a journey and not a
point in time delivery. The article is spot-on and well-written. Great job
Anil!

------
nidheeshdubey
Great idea to reduce time to market, collect feedback from customers and
prototype creation

------
jmartens
I like it. Any examples of apps that use Trillo?

------
prateekt
Great news and innovation.

